# AWFS18



## rayiberry (13 Feb 2018)

Well I finally managed to buy a second-hand awfs18, and have just emailed Axminster to try to get the upgrade they offer. What I would like to know is where I can get a Fast change blade adapter or whatever they are called. I just don't know where to look and I have seen some of you mention them from time to time so I thought I would ask where you get them from. Also I have a fair collection of blades with the machine, they don't seem to have any names on them, just a barcode and a written number which I can't identify. Can anyone help. Since I passed 70 my eyes aren't so great. I can see ok for the numbers but the blades are a bit small. Still I think I got the right saw now after the chinese rubbish I got before, but you can't do a lot on a pension.
Anyway thanks a lot.

Ray


----------



## darloray (13 Feb 2018)

i got my awfs18 last summer and love it,first week I struggled to keep changing blades so on the advice of brian (claymore} I went on to the hegner site and bought the Quick Clamp for Piercework. £23.70. pricey for what it is but its well worth it and took to it straight away.makes life a hell of a lot easier


----------



## Silversam (13 Feb 2018)

I was after one of those saws second hand on flea bay but the seller never got back to me with postage cost. So I kept looking as I liked the look of them and the reviews on here are good. Couldn’t get a second hand one for a decent price so I decided on a Hegner. Saw an add on these forums in the for sale section and bought that one from Tony. He was a star. I arranged to meet him yesterday but I couldn’t find the meet up place. I ended up 20 miles away from it. My old sat nav took me totally wrong place. Probably me doing it wrong. Tony came to me and we did the deal. I can’t thank Tony enough, he went above and beyond to help me. Great saw and well looked after. Very happy. Used it today to get used to it and it’s so much better than my old ferm saw. It’s Got the quick release on it which is amazing compared to what I was doing before and a foot peddle as well. Liking the foot peddle a lot. So I think you will love the quick release on the axminster. Well worth the money.


----------



## Jasper42 (13 Feb 2018)

darloray":1vhiy9yi said:


> i got my awfs18 last summer and love it,first week I struggled to keep changing blades so on the advice of brian (claymore} I went on to the hegner site and bought the Quick Clamp for Piercework. £23.70. pricey for what it is but its well worth it and took to it straight away.makes life a hell of a lot easier



Did the same last October, good bit of kit but and would not be without it for internal cuts, but must cost a few quid to make. Tried a few others fix’s but nothing really worked so bit the bullet and paid up.


----------



## rayiberry (14 Feb 2018)

Thanks to darloray and the others I have now ordered the quick release clamp from Hegner. I tried with a magnifying glass to identify the blades but they have no indication on them except for a number such as 990065, or 990066 or 990068. If anyone recognizes these numbers or the supplier which I don't know I will be very grateful.

Ray


----------



## bwlossie (3 Jan 2019)

Hi there,
I too have recently bought an AWFS18 saw which is now renamed AT460SS.
The blade change is very fiddly. I have looked at quickrelease systems but the layout on my saw does not look to be capable of accepting these units.
Can you please confirm the make of the quck release you fitted to your saw and possibly a URL of where you bought it?
Many thanks.
Barry.


----------



## darloray (5 Jan 2019)

hi here's the one I got from the hegner site. makes life so much easier

https://www.hegner.co.uk/quick-clamp-fo ... ework.html


----------



## bwlossie (5 Jan 2019)

Thanks for the reply, will order one!
Not too keen on Hegner web sales. Ordered something from them some time ago, nothing arrived, So contacted them.
"Sorry out of stock"
Well if they were out of stock why take my money and why not inform me?
Ah well, will order anyway and see.....
Thanks again,
Barry.


----------

